# Could This Be The Beginning?



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday I read an interesting article from the Washington Post about an "uptick" in the interest rate in treasury bill market. The percentage is still incredibly low, but Tuesday's spike is unusual in that it nearly doubled in 48 hours. This was caused by only the _possibility_ that the Government wouldn't meet it's debt obligations. These rates normally plod along, changing only slightly from day to day. The doubling of rates in such a short time is virtually unprecedented.

What's happening in the Treasury bill market today should terrify you

If you'd like a little more insight into why this may be trouble, take a look at this article and accompanying short videos.

How Long Do We Have Before Seeing Hyperinflation? One Expert's Answer May Frighten You


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

We had a company wide conference call yesterday. I am in the mortgage business. The heads of our company are VERY concerned about it and have begun making plans to deal with potential effects of another depression scenario. 

I have faith in our company, they made it through the last downturn and even managed to grow during it, particularly because they pay so much attention to what is going on with the economy and have plans in place ahead of time.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It might be. A lot of people in the alternative media say there won't be a default but what if they're wrong? Things could get ugly pretty quickly.

I was surprised to see that food stamp cards are down nationwide.


----------

